# Split with caged queen has queen cells



## trykonxlgold85 (Feb 7, 2012)

I made four splits on Friday with mated queens that I bought. I left them in the queen cage with the candy capped. Today I went to remove the cap on the candy and one of the hives had three queen cells in it. Should I be worried? I removed the queen cells that I could find.


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

That will happen. I've used cells that have come up like that and they make fine queens. However, check back into the hive within 5 days to make sure they didn't start any more. Once your new queen starts laying good you won't have any problems.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

It is imperative that you remove every queen cell. If one hatches she will kill your store bought queen. A sleek fit virgin can easily out maneuver a bred queen. Even if the reining monarch should vanquish the virgin, she may be injured.


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

If the queen is released with the cells in there she may be killed. I just had a nuc start cells every day for six days, after that they started acting friendly to the cage and I let them release her.


----------

